# Catalina 275 sport



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I have my eye on the new (2014) Catalina 275 sport. I think it's pretty cool.
I have not seen any threads on SN about it, which surprises me, so I thought I'd start one here. It's $80,000 price tag precludes it from being entered into the "Which sport boat to buy?" thread.

I'm interested to know what you think?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I love Catalinas but the 275 seems odd. Too expensive for a first boat to learn on. Catalinas aren't known for winning races as far as I know. If they had a plan, I can't figure it out.

And I dislike the hull color.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Strange hybrid of a sporty-looking racer and modern family cruiser. Doubt it will be fast enough, based on numbers, to be competitive with the outright racers, or comfortable enough for weekend cruising with the family. It is relatively inexpensive for a new boat, looks cool, and is trailerable.

Will probably sell mucho units because Catalina seems to be well tuned into what the multitude will buy and its marketing is first rate. Catalina sells "sailing" better than any other company. Hey, they are now one of the remaining few surviving sailboat manufacturers left...


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

It isn't really a sport boat compared to something like a Melges 32. It is more like an updated light cruiser/racer. Compare it to the J/80 which is about the same length but 60% of the weight and a much greater SA/D.

It gives Catalina something to sell to sailing clubs for teaching and basic racing. The Capri 22 seems somewhat successful there, but a larger boat is more comfortable with 5 onboard (1 teacher, 4 students).

It probably should have just been sold as a Capri 28.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I really like it - an advanced design with racer featers such as rectractable bowspirit and in a near pefect size 2 ton displacemnt with an inboard diesel. Looks like a long cockpit. I totally see where they are going with it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Andy... ridiculous price tag for what you get, IMO. Looking at the literature there's not much difference below between it and a Mtn 242, which would likely sail circles around it and can be had for $10-12K locally.

For a fun, 'knock around the bay' boat in our area it's pretty hard to beat a 242. The newer 244 is perhaps another option (built in the OK) that I believe goes in the $50K range, and it may be possible to order a new 242 out of California.

Might be fun to 'turbo' an older 242 with a sprit!!


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

It's not really fair to compare the new vs used prices. An Olson 30 can be bought for well under $10k and will run circles around it to, but it's also a 30 year old boat (and was probably raced hard).

$80k seems like a pretty aggressive price for a new 28 footer these days. The Hunter 27e is a much more expensive boat that is also going to be a lot slower. What does a brand new J/80 cost? Used ones are $20-$40k.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Alex W said:


> It's not really fair to compare the new vs used prices. An Olson 30 can be bought for well under $10k and will run circles around it to, but it's also a 30 year old boat (and was probably raced hard).
> 
> $80k seems like a pretty aggressive price for a new 28 footer these days. The Hunter 27e is a much more expensive boat that is also going to be a lot slower. What does a brand new J/80 cost? Used ones are $20-$40k.


Agree, Alex.. my point was for what I see you're getting in the C275 you can do as well (for casual daysail/RTB sailing) with what's out there for a LOT less outlay. The major diff I guess would be the inboard engine - and the 'new-ness'.

Also, a 242 would be a slightly better fit on davits across the transom of Nemier's Nordhaven


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Faster said:


> Also, a 242 would be a slightly better fit on davits across the transom of Nemier's Nordhaven


Now that was funny!  Good to see that sense of humour again. 

Anyway, don't know what to tell you guys,,,, I like it! 
The score so far? 2 for ; 5 against.
I'm sure some back-up will be here shortly.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A J88 would be a better boat to compare the 275 to vs the 80 IMHO. The 88 would win over the 275 hands down! 

Reason I would compare an 88 vs the 80, the 88 has in inboard, about the same wt, altho a foot longer vs a foot short for the 80 vs the 275.. the 88 and 275 ea has a built in head, cooking area, etc. 

Not sure the Catalina folks could or were willing to go too far to that sport boat side of things. Looks more like a decent daysailor with a bit of speed. But not that much speed.

I could see where this might work for Neimer as an alternative to the Nordhaven. 

Marty


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Catalina 275 sport -- Hell Yeah !*

It's not my style, but I think Catalina is on point with it and I think they're making a real effort to go after a younger buyer.

The 275 isn't an all out racing machine, it's a fun day boat with a racy look and lots of room in the cockpit to go out with friends. She should be fun to sail, easy for newbies with a self tacking jib, has a top down furling spinnaker on a retractable sprit, a big cooler for beer and is designed to carry a surfboard or paddle board down below.

Just enough galley for a quick meal and just enough room below to get cozy overnight with a "close friend".

The target buyer is probably a professional in their late 20's to mid-30's. It's not unusual for folks that age to be single and not have a mortgage these days.

And while the J/88 may be a bit faster that only matters if you're racing one head to head. A Ferrari is faster than a Mustang but Ford sells a LOT of Mustangs and a lot of people enjoy the hell out of 'em 

And that analogy holds here, the C275 is about 60% cheaper than a J/88 and you can have a hell of a lot of fun with one.

I hope Gerry Douglas and Catalina are right and sell a enough of these that Beneteau and Hunter jump on the bandwagon and bring a whole lot of younger folks into sailing.

When I look at this boat I think back to pre-kids; take a four day weekend and a couple of bonehead friends, hook it to the back of the truck and drive straight through from Jersey to Florida. Sail, sleep, party and show up for work after an all night drive home


----------



## lans0012 (Jul 16, 2008)

I got on one at the St Petersburg Boat show last year and I thought it was an awesome design. The cockpit was huge and would be great for solo or with friends. Plenty of room to sprawl out, swim off the back, decent accommodations below, and it looked like a blast to sail. I'd trade my old Cal 27 for it any day if I had another 80k to kick around.


----------



## emc_ret (Jun 24, 2014)

I am interested to see how the Catalina 275 Sport fares in the still very difficult new boat market. I am part owner in a Catalina 36 and I race onboard somebody else's J-92. I won't race on the C36 and I wouldn't try to cruise on the J-92. I could race and cruise the C275s, just not as fast as the J-92 or as comfy as the C36. Compromises....

Or I could take the price of a new C275s and buy a 10 year old J-105.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm a few years away from a purchase, but if now was 'that' time,,, I'd buy it. I'm that 'taken' with it. Really looking forward to see how they fare.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's what they (Catalina) were thinking:

"It reflects what many sailors have told us – they no longer need that big boat, but don’t want to give up racing or day sailing. They are spending fewer nights aboard, but still want the ability to overnight, even if it’s an occasional trip with kids or grandkids."

Not my cup of tea (yet), but I'm willing to believe there's a market for this. Seems like if Beneteau can sell the First 25.7/25 S for about the same money, Catalina ought to be able to sell the 275. Plus, it makes a nice flagship for the Catalina Sport Series.

I see that Sail Place here in the Great Lakes sold a 275 Sport recently, so there's a least one in the hands of a private owner so far.


----------



## catguy (Jul 24, 2014)

well you vote with your dollars. I bought a C275 this spring. I am having a blast on it. I sailed/raced Hobie cats in the 80's and 90's. I had a Hunter 28.5 (that we used as a cabin until this winter) I really like the big cockpit. the A spin is a blast to fly. I am a weekend sailor and have about 350 miles on it so far. I still race (PHRF) occasionally. Not sure what rating this boat will get. any one know??? The blue hull is growing on me, not sure I liked it original, but my wife did. I sail on a 110,000 archer lake in Minnesota. So ask away!!! or come sail on it with me.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

catguy said:


> I sail on a 110,000 archer lake in Minnesota. So ask away!!! or come sail on it with me.


I'm guessing acre. That would be a lot of archers for one lake 

Anyway, is that Leech Lake? How's the sailing there? I didn't know they raced up there.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

catguy said:


> ... So ask away!!!.


O.K., sure, how much did you pay for the boat, including all options?

Did you negotiate the price?

How much of a discount off the list price did you obtain?

Did you pay cash, use the seller's financing, or obtain financing from a third party? How much did you put down on the purchase and how much did you finance?

Was the boat in sail away condition? Sails? Trailer? Cushions? Safety equipment? What were the additional costs of the options?

How much have you had to spend to get the boat is sail away condition?

How was the workmanship - any issues that needed to be corrected/addressed by the builder?

How many boats have you owned previously, and what is your sailing experience?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the Communist Party?


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

It may be a "sport boat" for a Catalina, but its specs don't seem to compare very well to most "real" sport boats. Looks like more of a basic family day-sailor/weekender to me. Strip down a 30-year-old 27-footer marketed (back in the day) as a racer/cruiser and you would have just about the same boat. Other than keeping the beam right at 8'6", making it street legal to trailer w/o any special permits, I don't see anything special.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

DRFerron said:


> Catalinas aren't known for winning races as far as I know. And I dislike the hull color.


I've won my share of races in a Catalina (Capri).

I'll second the choice words about the pale blue (harkens back to the uglies of the 70s in boats, especially the pale yellow and light blues from Catalina).

Couple things
J/88 is at least a 150k boat.
C275 is a 75k boat all up.
The J/88 you cannot hardly sit in.
The C275 is much roomier in order to allow for day sails and better overnighting.

Honestly I've wondered what they were after with the boat... but lemme take a stab at what works for me...

Small headsail means less work (cool)... I'd still want a genoa as well though.
Roachy main, makes is sailable on main alone.
Sprit means easy launchable asym (add a top down furler and your golden).
Huge cockpit for happy crew day sailing
Sportier/faster than a cruiser, to be able to have some fun running beer can races (not fighting in NOODs).

Honestly I think the C275 is a logical step from the Capri 22. Catalina didn't have a good replacement for the Catalina 27, the 270 was good... but there has been a hole... If you noticed the venerable C22 (Catalina 22) was replaced with a near dead wringer for the Capri 22, just with a swing keel. So now the Capri 22, and Catalina 22 (sport) are similar, so the 275 is the logical 3-4 footitus step now. They are trying to capture both audiences with it. I think for that they did OK.

Also their stated purpose is a step DOWN boat from 30+ Catalinas (and others) to capitalize on the successes of the WD Shock Harbor 25, but with a more blue collar feel (and pricetag)... for that I think they really hit the mark.

If I had the $$ I'd consider the boat. Right now, in the used market the only boat that is similar is an S2 7.9... its debatable whether the performance is as good in the 275 as the S2 7.9 (probably not), but for ease of single handing... it beats it hands down.

between the Capri 22, and the C275, though the Left Coast Dart is a good choice (at 25 feet)... but its pricier (arguably faster, and more a race boat though), on the same upper end but more cruiserish the WD Shock harbor 25.

So there is a niche there I think.

To the poster that just purchased one, these boats look WAY better in person... the darker hull colors, and even white, the boats look sleek and stellar... even the blue looks better in person.

What does it rate is a magic question. If you get your PHRF cert, let us know. A couple were talking about it over at SA, I think it was speculated around 170ish.

on a W/L course the asym won't be as hot as you need it to be... on a triangle, you might do quite well (like most beer can races).

It does not look like Catalina had ANY intention to make this a OD boat. Since drawings show both shallow wing, and deep fin, as well as self-tacking jib and traditional genoa drawings. So this was never intended to be a class for OD. But as a PHRF toy, that day sails well, and can take a couple overnight, not too bad.


----------



## catguy (Jul 24, 2014)

I assumed you would be more interested in the boat than my personal finances. The boat cost 75k without the trailer and the "sport package" (the a spin and bow sprite ect). I traded in my 1985 Hunter 28.5. on it. I came out pretty good. How I financed it is not relevant. (I am a warehouse manager and work 40 to 50 hours a week). Sail away condition? I purchased an anchor and a radio. the boat came with Doyle sails, cushions. The workmanship is good/great. But there is not that much wood on this boat. This is the 10th boat I have owned. (I have sailed on many others, both as skipper and crew). I have owned sailed/raced on every fiberglass Hobie cat made 14, 16, 17, 18, 20 and 21. I was competitive in division 7 (Upper Midwest) in the 80's and 90's. (You may not consider beach cats sailing). As stated earlier I have sailed a Hunter 28.5 for the last 13 years. We original bought the boat as a (sorta cabin). I have since built a small cabin so the below deck area very seldom gets used and the cockpit was very small. I single hand a lot!! When I do have crew they are not sailors, so I am still single handing(even when my wife sails with me) I have bare boat chartered 40 foot keel boats and cat's in the BVI. I have never been a member of the Communist party (I did vote for Jessy Ventura for Governor). I don't know what a "Real" sport boat is. To me this boat is a day sailor that I can single hand with an a spin, A big enough cockpit for 6+ friends, a diesel, a head, a trailer, that I can over night is once or twice a year. (and I think it looks pretty good too). It is leach lake!! this is the 35th year for the LLRO. the rest is beer can racing. What I meant to say is if you have any boat performance/use questions ask away.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

catguy said:


> I assumed you would be more interested in the boat than my personal finances...


Welcome to Sailnet!

Lesson #1: Never say or write "ask away" in the presence of an attorney. (No offense meant, James.  )


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm extremely late to the party, but as a C275 owner (hull 14), I am happy with my choice. I have skinny water (shallow harbor on Lake Michigan) where my dream boat is a J/95. But at over twice the cost, the C275 (wing) was the best upgrade from a Capri 22.

Catalina did a disservice by calling this a "Sport". The boat is too heavy (5000+ & add 200+ lbs. more for the wing keel) and it is simply not a planing boat. But the Capri 22 wasn't either.

I love the cockpit space, reliability of a diesel, furling spin, and a toilet, which I installed with an electric push button flush that the women think is the best thing ever.

Is it a J? Absolutely not. If you want a J, then you should buy a J. If you are looking the next thing up from a Capri 22 and you have at least some cash to burn, I don't think you will be disappointed. This boat is really a Capri 22 on steroids.

And in white, it's not as ugly. I also included another picture with a friend sailing downwind in good wind, reefed main, no spin.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I owned the Capri 22, 25 and now an S2 7.9.. I got both the 22, and 25 well above "hull speed." No I guess that's not planing... but that 275 still looks pretty sweet. Nice looking girl. I bet there is no problem getting it to "surf."


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

codybear said:


> I'm extremely late to the party, but as a C275 owner (hull 14), I am happy with my choice. I have skinny water (shallow harbor on Lake Michigan) where my dream boat is a J/95. But at over twice the cost, the C275 (wing) was the best upgrade from a Capri 22.
> 
> Catalina did a disservice by calling this a "Sport". The boat is too heavy (5000+ & add 200+ lbs. more for the wing keel) and it is simply not a planing boat. But the Capri 22 wasn't either.
> 
> ...


Looks like loads of fun! Hope you enjoy it! I kinda like the blue tho.


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

SHNOOL said:


> I owned the Capri 22, 25 and now an S2 7.9.. I got both the 22, and 25 well above "hull speed." No I guess that's not planing... but that 275 still looks pretty sweet. Nice looking girl. I bet there is no problem getting it to "surf."


Pretty much any boat will surf in the right condition and I have had short surfs in 3 foot chop, but I haven't had it out in a strong northeastern with 6+ foot waves, where I typically rather be on a beach cat or sailboard. But my risk taking days are behind me.

Still this boat is about a 1000 lbs too heavy to be a "sport" boat. The Seascape 27 is a planing sport boat. But I wasn't looking for a racing boat, I wanted a daysailor that my wife would enjoy. I went with the self-tacking jib for convenience, but if you want to race, don't use it. Anything but sheeted in hard, the upper half just twists off.

The furling asym is easier to use compared to a sym and we use it a lot more because of that. But it will be less effective on windward/leewards.

What will keep people from upgrading their smaller Catalinas to the C275 is the cost, especially compared to a new 22. For a lot of people a 22 will suit them fine or even a less expensive used boat. I was deciding between a new C275 and a used C270. Obviously, I went with the much more expensive choice, and I have no regrets.

Catalina is trying to make the C275 OD and have removed the wing version from its brochure. But the cost and weight is going to limit the fleet.

As for the light blue, I shouldn't knock it. Just because it is not my taste and others, doesn't mean I should be negative about it. But I did save $650 (after tax) by going with white instead.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Cody... white was a pretty choice (true we shouldn't pick on the light blue)... No need to justify to US why you bought your boat. I've liked the lines of that boat since it came out. I DO think it's a nice move-up boat from a Capri 22, and is a good jack-of-all trades boat at that. Cost of a new boat is one of those things people banter about. I've been on both sides of the coin on that... considering new Capri 22, versus used. It's attractive to see the finance options on new, and if the 275 is your "ideal" boat design, new is pretty much your only choice... So again I get it. I actually think for new, the price isn't bad. Compare it to the Beneteau 25, and you see quite a price bump for what is essentially a smaller boat (but also different type/build).

Anyway... I cannot afford a new one right now, but I certainly wouldn't rule it out if I could.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Finally saw one of these at the boat show yesterday. I think it looks like a helluva lot of fun !


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Cody... I was hoping we can hear your thoughts on your boat a few years in. I am thinking of dragging my wife to the Annap boat show to look at one in person, and I want to know any caveats... I've been eyeing one of these for years. I may finally be ready for something slower, but more comfortable, and new with hopefully less required work to keep going year on year.


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

SHNOOL said:


> Cody... I was hoping we can hear your thoughts on your boat a few years in. I am thinking of dragging my wife to the Annap boat show to look at one in person, and I want to know any caveats... I've been eyeing one of these for years. I may finally be ready for something slower, but more comfortable, and new with hopefully less required work to keep going year on year.


I'm still liking the C275 and have no regrets moving up from the Capri 22. It's an easy boat to sail, especially with the self-tacking jib. As mentioned before, the C275 is not a sport boat, but that is not surprising as she is still from the Catalina bloodline. Further, the C275 is heavier than I previous thought and definitely heavier than advertised. For all practical purposes, the C275 is a displacement hull with quite a bit of wetted surface in the stern, which will effect light wind performance. But if you can live with a Catalina, the C275 is a good choice for the 27' size and provides reasonable comfort being a daysailor.

The administrator(s) at sailboatowners.com have provided us our own forum and I've created several threads there. I do not have enough post to insert links, but you can google "catalina 275" "catalina owner forums".

I have quite a few posts that you may be interested in especially if you are considering buying one. It is also a good place to start a thread to get feedback from other C275 owners. Additionally, you may be able to find someone to take you and your wife for a ride. If you were in Chicago, I would volunteer.


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

SailingUphill said:


> I am thinking of dragging my wife to the Annap boat show to look at one in person, and I want to know any caveats...


So did your drag your wife to the show? If so, what did she think?

And did you find the posts on the other forum I mentioned?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

NO Catalina 275 there.... very disappointed with that.
But I actually (gulp) liked the Seaward 26 a lot. I suppose I am slowing down in my old age.

I looked at the Seascape 27... Great boat (seems light and fast), but I think my desire to hot-rod around is waning. There is a certain appeal overcoming me in my years, where I just want to sail, and not have to work hard at it anymore.

Could be all the cruisers on this forum are wearing on me. I dunno.

Because we have no travel lifts by us, and no mast cranes. I would like a boat that is easily trailered, deck stepped mast, inboard, real head, wheel steering preferred, and easy sail handling.

As you can see the 275 is a close match to my sailing preferences. I'll admit that when it comes to looks, I prefer a more traditional looking vessel (examples might be old Cape Dory or Bristols). Catalina still holds my heart though, so I owe it to them to see a 275 in person, and I'll do that. Seaward has an advantage there though too, as there are several used at well less than half that NEW sticker price.

Because I knew they weren't going to have a 275 there, I didn't even seek Catalina out. I like the 315 (which they DID have there) but I've seen it. Looking at anything bigger than that for me is pointless pipe dreaming.

Island Packet Seaward 26RK hull number 1 (yep you read right) was at the show. The boat was reasonably equipped standard (H/C water, diesel, wheel, roller furling, ST winches). Upgrades available were, trailer, top down furler, A/C, diesel generator, and dodger, bimini, electronics. Seems like a hefty bunch of upgrades for a 26 foot boat with only 5' 9" of headroom.

The one at the show had the top down furler, spin, trailer, and I think it was $114k.

Pretty boat profile for sure. Not nearly as quick as the C275. Might be easier to launch the Seaward though.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Surely inappropriate for this thread but.. when I think of how many really nice boats can be bought a few years old for 100-120K. Well I don't buy new cars either. How many C&C 110s are out there for that money.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Catalina 27s are a dime a dozen in the Chesapeake Bay area. Instead of blowing $80 grand on a new one, why not get a used one for about $4,000, one that has all the updates, sail the hell out it and have fun with the money you have saved. I had a ball with my 27 Catalina, sailed the length of Chesapeake Bay several times, it was a relatively fast boat, just too small for a live aboard.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

To bad about the C275 no show. Doesn't surprise me though as the dime a dozen BOY is yesterday's news and 2014 was probably the biggest year for the C275. I do drool over the Seascape 27 but definitely not over the outboard motor. Maybe if I was single, but those years are long past me. And if I lived in Florida shooting out to the Bahamas, I would certainly consider the Seaward 26 or one of its bigger siblings.

But for a daysailor, I still like the C275. I really like the openness of the cockpit and like watching the water through the open back end. Unfortunately, there are not enough used C275's out there to allow people to jump in at a discount. I'm sure if it was cheaper there would be a bunch of Capri 22 owners moving up. There is a similar feel to both of those boats. I enjoyed my Capri 22, but really like the C275 even more.

I created a thread over on sailboatowners.com called "Calling all Catalina 275 owners" and we have one in Annapolis that has offered to give rides, so that may be a good option for you to get on one.

The big problem I see with you is the "stepped mast". The C275 mast does not have a hinge at the base and weighs about 100 pounds. As is, I really think you are going to want a crane to put it up. Also, with the standard keel at 5', I don't see trailer launching being fun either. The Seaward 26 or something else may be a better fit in your situation.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like Uphill may be looking to buy new, but if he's willing to consider used, what about a Capri 25 or 26? I think SCHNOOL used to have one, so he may have some suggestions.

As for Codybear's aversion to outboards, I think the true racers want them because you can pull them out of the water for less drag. I can't remember since it's been over a year since I saw the Seascape, but sometimes putting it in a well provides better ergonomics for easy removal.


----------



## codybear (Feb 6, 2015)

TakeFive said:


> As for Codybear's aversion to outboards ...


It makes since to have an outboard on a Seascape because weight is a big factor. From the videos several years ago, it appeared that the outboard tilted up into a recess when not in use under the floorboard. My only aversion to outboards is they don't always start when you want them to. Fortunately, I've had good luck with my outboards and have only had difficulties a couple of times on the first start of the season. Can't say that for my gas powered tools or for my fellow sailor's outboards. In the end nothing beats a diesel for reliability. No choke to fiddle with and with a push of a button, even my wife can start it.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Take5... you sailed with me on my S2 7.9, and I did have a Capri 25, and a Capri 22, and a Capri 14.2, and presently have a Wavelength 24. I've bought and sold a few boats in the last few years.

I'm tired of other peoples cast off used boats. Besides someone has to be dumb and buy new, I could take the bullet.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SailingUphill said:


> Take5... you sailed with me on my S2 7.9, and I did have a Capri 25, and a Capri 22, and a Capri 14.2, and presently have a Wavelength 24. I've bought and sold a few boats in the last few years.
> 
> I'm tired of other peoples cast off used boats. Besides someone has to be dumb and buy new, I could take the bullet.


Oops, John, I didn't realize that you had a name change (and didn't notice the post count). Of course I remember sailing with you on your S2 (thanks!), as well as once pulling up to your ketchup-red Capri. Good luck choosing your new boat. And now that I know that Uphill has some experience with this stuff, I'll bite my tongue. lol

If you're ever down near Rock Hall let me know and I'll get you out on my new boat.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

TakeFive, I'm loving your boat upgrade (yeah I know its been a while - but every time I see the picture I get a bit green). She's gorgeous, and you can damnwell bet I'll look you up if I'm down that way. 

Name change was a necessary evil.

BTW I'd have considered the C250, if they made an inboard model... DID they? I don't recall ever having seen them.

PS: Rick knows how much work I did to my S2 and while it was nice(er) it still was a 30+ year old boat.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> As for Codybear's aversion to outboards, I think the true racers want them because you can pull them out of the water for less drag. I can't remember since it's been over a year since I saw the Seascape, but sometimes putting it in a well provides better ergonomics for easy removal.


My aversion to outboard wells, is strictly procedureal (I sail solo a lot). Seascape has worked VERY hard with the outboard manufacturer (Tohatsu) to eliminate initial issues with starting/flooding problems with the tilt mechanism within the well of the Seascape. I believe they have made it work about as well one can be.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

SailingUphill said:


> BTW I'd have considered the C250, if they made an inboard model... DID they? I don't recall ever having seen them.


They were available with a 10hp Yanmar saildrive. Pedestal steering and a marine head were also options. I had my eye on the C250 for sometime when I was delusional thinking I was going to buy something new.


----------

